# A puppy's overbite



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

Hi everyone! As some of you know, I'm still looking for my first chihuahua. Well, I saw a puppy I really love, emailed the breeder and found out his sale was pending. I told the breeder that if anything happens and it falls through, then she should let me know because I really love the puppy.

Well it turns out the woman who was going to get him changed her mind because of his bite. The breeder told me she took him to the vet yesterday and they said he has a "slight overbite". However, they also said that since he is 7 weeks old, his overbite will "most likely straighten out by the time he is 12 weeks old". So I was wondering if it is even possible for an overbite to straighten out? 

It's really not that big of a deal to me, but just curious if it actually will.

 thanks!


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know that much about over bites and underbites but as long as the vet thinks its only a slight overbite then it could do either straighten out or stay the same. If its not a deal to you then personally I would get the puppy, but you first want to meet them in person to see if there are any red flags and make sure this is the puppy you want. Well congrats I hope it turns out, I'm sure everyone will want to see the pictures.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

What is "overbite"?


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

From what I've read and heard(and believe me I read all I can since I show my dogs and my little guy has an underbite) then overbites very seldom change. An underbite however, they can grow out of them or straighten out. 

Experts, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it if it's in just the teeth, like my little guys underbite, then it can grow out. If it's more in the shape of the jaw then it's really not going to change?

I wouldn't let an over or underbite bother me at all if I wasn't going to show or breed. It can be passed down. My Jake can't really be shown but since my dogs are my babies first and show/breed dogs second, it doesn't bother me in the least. He is the most loveable, easiest dog you ever met. 

You just have to think of what your plans are for the pup, if it's just to love(which I of course hope is always the main goal but a breeder/shower needs to look at more than that) then go for it


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Chico's Mum: An overshot bite is when the top set of teeth is further out than the bottom set and an undershot is when the bottom set is further out than the top set.

I have seen both undershot AND overshot correct themselves. I know of a few who were undershot and it corrected but recently a friend had one with an overshot bite who also corrected itself. If you are wanting this puppy purely for a pet then it shouldn't really matter (If I had to pick a fault personally I prefer an undershot to an overshot though)

At 7 weeks he is still very young to decide whether it is going to stay like that. Does the breeder not know the lines?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks *jesshan* Thats very interesting info I didn't know about it.


----------



## ILoveMyLeo (Nov 3, 2008)

Leo has an underbite that never grew out. I love it. I think it gives him character. Sometimes he has a bottom tooth sticking out and he looks all tough, lol.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I always think that when they are undershot they look like they are smiling. I think that if they are overshot it can make them look a bit "parrot" like.


----------



## ILoveMyLeo (Nov 3, 2008)

jesshan said:


> I always think that when they are undershot they look like they are smiling. I think that if they are overshot it can make them look a bit "parrot" like.


Leo looks kinda mean when his tooth sticks out. Like he's about to snarl. Unless he wants what your holding, then it looks like a pout. Or maybe I'm just crazy, haha.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I love underbites on dogs. It gives them character and it's what I loved most about my crested's look. My chi has teeth going in all directions from what the vet said today and we may have to get his baby teeth pulled out during his neuter if they don't fall out. If he doesn't have adult teeth under them, he'll probably be toothless there. Since I don't show or breed, I think he'll be beautiful no matter what. Rochelle.


----------

